# Did your Service Manager tell you about GM #PIP4112K for transmission problems?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us who don't know, what are the contents of this particular GM PIP?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would assume none have been told because that number you listed does not apply to the Cruze.


*Subject:**Sag Or Hesitation On Acceleration (Normal Operating Characteristics)*
​​

*Models:**2007 - 2012 Cadillac Escalade, Escalade EXT, Escalade ESV*
​​
*2006 - 2009 Cadillac XLR, XLR-V*
​​
*2007 - 2012 Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, Tahoe*
​​
*2006 - 2012 Chevrolet Corvette*
​​
*2007 - 2012 GMC Sierra, Yukon, Yukon XL*
​​
*2008 - 2009 Pontiac G8*
​​
*Equipped With a Gasoline Engine and Automatic Transmission*
​​
[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]*This PI was superseded to update model and model years. Please discard PIP4112J.[HR][/HR]The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
[h=4]Condition/Concern:[/h]Some customers may comment on a sag or hesitation when accelerating under the following conditions: When coasting with a closed throttle and then aggressively applying the throttle. Examples of this maneuver include a rolling stop or a lane change maneuver. In this type of maneuver, even though the accelerator is applied aggressively, the throttle blade is opened slowly for up to 0.7 seconds to help minimize driveline lash and clunking.
Also in a 6L80 or 6L90 (RPOs MYC or MYD) equipped vehicle when making a hard, complete stop with a closed throttle, immediately followed by an aggressive throttle opening the transmission downshifts may not be completed by the time the throttle is opened. As a result approximately 0.5 seconds of ″zero″ torque may be commanded to allow the shift to first gear to occur.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:[/h]Both of the above conditions are a result of Torque Management and both of these conditions should be considered normal and no repairs should be attempted.
Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.
Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.
*


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

That describes it pretty bang on.... depressing see that it says its normal though. :throwup:


I'm so trading my Cruze when my financing gets out of the gutter lol (shoulda got stick!)


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I'll translate that as agreement? As you can guess, I *was* shown (and given) this when we took our LTZ in for engine stumble during tight intersection turns. And, I agree, it does NOT apply, but this is what some GM Service Departments are hiding behind as reason there's NO problem with the 6T40 Cruze transmission...to which I call, B.S.!


I agree. The service manager is an idiot. All those listed are big v8 rwd or 4x4 with lots of torque.

Plus, I don't have any of the issues you mentioned. If mine is ok and yours is not, I guess it's GMs decision that mine is the bad one because it works properly.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure about the thought process that lead to them showing you that when you took the Cruze in. 

I have an 07 Sierra 3500HD, and it does seem like an eternity when you go WOT and expect the truck to accelerate. Although sometimes it does feel a bit too much, I know that torque management is saving a lot of wear and tear on the drive train. Besides, it's a 6000lb truck, not a race car. OTOH I always cringe when doing a WOT shift in my 79 pickup. 350hp and no torque management makes for some savage shifts.


----------

